# TSC Awesome Free Find



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello My Goatie Friends,

Just thought I'd stop by and tell you about my parents awesome find today. If you have a Tractor Supply store near you always look behind the building. They're always throwing away post, wood and pallets. Well today was our lucky day TSC was throwing away a 100 gallon Rubbermaid livestock water tank that had cracked. My parents loaded it up onto the pick up and brought it home. We just applied 2 coats of sealant on it. -fingers crossed-

Now if only they can leave some baby goats back there too.









The crack is long but we're hoping this method works if not will try a sealant for pools.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I didn't realize that tractor supply did this! I might have to do some snooping around the dumpster next time I go...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check your state laws first. Salvaging is illegal where I live...


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, I guess I'll have to. I never would have guessed there'd be regulations on that kind of thing.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

We always ask the manager before we take anything.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope it works for you , thats great  
Hey just make sure the sealant you use can withstand the winter elements ...


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks. It actually came apart because the temperature has been really high here in South Texas. My dad found a rubber sealant that might work better. Winter isn't a big issue with us we don't get snow. We don't get bad winters it usually only gets to the high 30's


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Thanks. It actually came apart because the temperature has been really high here in South Texas. My dad found a rubber sealant that might work better. Winter isn't a big issue with us we don't get snow. We don't get bad winters it usually only gets to the high 30's


I hate you ( KIDDING ) Im not looking forward to winter , loll..
Your so lucky about not getting snow :GAAH:
Hope the sealant your Dad found works for you


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

If all else fails, use it for a planter! LOL. Great find!


----------

